# Hyundai first to add XM to ALL 2006 models



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

HYUNDAI MOTOR AMERICA IS THE FIRST AUTOMAKER TO ADD STANDARD XM SATELLITE RADIO TO ITS FULL VEHICLE LINEUP

Washington D.C., March 23, 2005 -- Hyundai Motor America and XM Satellite Radio today announced that Hyundai will be the first automaker to launch XM as standard, factory-installed equipment in every vehicle across its entire model line-up.

Starting in 2006, XM radios will be factory-installed in all Hyundai models, beginning with the all-new Sonata, Santa Fe, Elantra, and the upcoming replacement for the XG350 premium sedan. By year-end 2006, 75% of Hyundai's sales volume will be XM-equipped, with the remaining models following quickly thereafter, totaling well over 500,000 units by 2007.

"XM is the leading satellite radio provider, and our unique partnership establishes Hyundai as the industry leader in the application of standard satellite entertainment and data systems," said Robert Cosmai, President and CEO of Hyundai Motor America. "Just as we've done in achieving our position as an industry-leader in value, quality, and standard safety features, here again we are setting a new benchmark as the first automaker to launch standard XM satellite radio across our complete model line-up."

"Including XM as standard equipment in all of its vehicles makes this one of the most aggressive automotive rollouts of XM Satellite Radio ever," said Hugh Panero, President and CEO of XM Satellite Radio. "Hyundai is one of the fastest-growing automakers in the world today, and it has earned outstanding ratings for quality, reliability, and safety. We know that Hyundai customers are going to love XM's award-winning programming as they travel from coast to coast."

Source: XMRadio Press Release

.
.
.


----------

